# Dolphin Play



## K9Kirk (Oct 22, 2021)

Just a few shots of a dolphin playing with what looks like a pompano. I'm lucky to see these guys almost every day along the Riverwalk. You can almost reach out and touch them at times they're so close.


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 22, 2021)

Nice set of action shots.....


----------



## Space Face (Oct 22, 2021)

Lucky boy.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 22, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Nice set of action shots.....


Thanks Jeff.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 22, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Lucky boy.


Yep!


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 24, 2021)

Nice set! This is why I want to move back to FL.


----------



## slat (Oct 31, 2021)

Good set.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 31, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Nice set! This is why I want to move back to FL.


Thanks, can't say I blame you.



slat said:


> Good set.


Thank you.


----------

